

Google Closure: How not to write JavaScript - bazookaaa
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/11/12/google-closure-how-not-to-write-javascript/

======
silas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=937175>

~~~
bazookaaa
Oh, sorry about that. I thought HN would've directed me to a duplicate while
submitting.

